# ¿Qué puedo habilitar para evito picos de voltaje en red doméstica 120v?



## diegoabel1321 (Dic 30, 2012)

Y también evitar que cuando arranca el refrigerador, o el microondas baje el voltaje al momento de arrancar


----------



## josemaX (Dic 30, 2012)

No se si será tu problema pero podrías tener una sección de cable insuficiente en la instalación que provoque la caida de tensión al haber consumos importantes.


----------



## tiago (Dic 30, 2012)

Una cosa es que al arrancar el compresor tengas un ligero y rápido "guiño" en las bombillas que tengas encencidas, es algo normal, yo lo noto cuando arranca el acondicionador de aire.
Otra cosa es que la tensión esté caida durante el tiempo en el que el motor o compresor estén en funcionamiento.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 30, 2012)

Si son picos de sobretensión puedes usar varistores. Si son por bajadas de tensión poco se puede hacer.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 30, 2012)

Amigo la caida apreciable de tension durante el arranque de algun equipo, puede deberse tambien a deficiente contacto en la caja de fusibles, o conexion de bajada de la linea de RED.


----------



## diegoabel1321 (Dic 30, 2012)

Disculpen por no darme a entender bien, a lo que me refiero como hacer que la red doméstica tenga siempre 120v con frecuencia estable , y que cuando se encienda x aparato no se baje la luz no sé si se pueda poner condensadores, o baterías  o ya exista algo especial o especializado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 30, 2012)

diegoabel1321 dijo:


> Disculpen por no darme a entender bien, *a lo que me refiero como hacer que la red doméstica tenga siempre 120v con frecuencia estable* , y que cuando se encienda x aparato no se baje la luz no sé si se pueda poner condensadores, o baterías  o ya exista algo especial o especializado.



Las respuestas que recibiste son acerca de lo que consultaste en el primer mensaje.

*NO puedes* agregar baterías.
*NO puedes* agregar capacitores.
*NO puedes* hacer nada, salvo revisar y mejorar toda la instalación eléctrica de tu casa con cables de mayor sección.

Podrías agregar y con *dudoso* resultado un regulador electrónico de tensión que te costará varios cientos de dólares.

La frecuencia *NO* varía cuando aparece un "Bajón" de tensión


----------



## diegoabel1321 (Dic 30, 2012)

Bueno muchas gracias, por su tiempo, aunque yo creí que se podía implementar  algo como banco de condensadores para evitar bajones al entrar un aparato o un transformador de paso para que no varíe la frecuencia, independientemente que  en la red por causas externas tiendan a variar.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 30, 2012)

Amigo, aunque este detalle no va al caso, los condensadores se utilizan para otro cometido, y es cuando una linea de distribucion electrica, se encuentra reactivamente inductiva, por lo tanto se utilizan condensadores para compensar un factor conocido como factor de potencia, el cual debe tener un valor lo mas prox. a 1.
Ademas un condensador no compensa alteraciones de tension en la linea.


----------



## Dano (Dic 30, 2012)

Con un transformador ferroresonante solucionarias parte del problema, pero es un problema que tenes por un mal dimensionamiento en la instalación electrica...


----------



## tiago (Dic 31, 2012)

Incluso el problema puede venir del exterior de tu vivienda.
Aunque tu instalación esté bien realizada, las conexiones al poste, en la calle puede que se hayan aflojado, oxidado, o que de principio no esten bien hechas.
En mi casa, como he comentado, ocurre con el arranque del acondicionador, cuando éste se pone en funcionamiento, las luces hacen un pequeño "guiño" que apenas se nota, y dura una fracción de segundo.
La instalación es relativamente nueva, y bien realizada, por lo que lo achaco a las conexiones en la acometida, conexionado del contador de electricidad, etc ...
He comprobado que también sucede en otras viviendas que están fuera de mi manzana y que fueron construidas hace 15 - 20 años. Tal vez esto ocurra coincidiendo con las horas de mas alto consumo y haya algún transformador trabajando forzado.
En mi barrio de cuando en cuando, hay apagones que duran horas ...

Para mi es algo cotidiano  

Saludos.


----------



## Basalto (Dic 31, 2012)

Es cierto que se puede evitar bajadas de tensión colocando un condensador en paralelo con la carga que consume(arranque progresivo). Eso se utiliza en la industria para evitar grades picos de intensidad en el arranque de los motores. Pero creo que deberías de solucionar la raíz el problema y no buscar parches.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 31, 2012)

Primera noticia de que eso funcione en alterna, no le veo ningún sentido. Solo los he visto para corrección del factor de potencia. Siempre se aprenden cosas sorprendentes en este foro.

Lo que a lo mejor se puede hacer es poner un circuito de detección de paso por cero para que el motor arranque "desde cero" o si es un acondicionador poner temporizaciones para que arranque primero un ventilador, luego el otro y por fin el compresor... pero eso significa modificar el aparato en cuestión y no siempre es fácil.


----------



## Basalto (Dic 31, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Primera noticia de que eso funcione en alterna, no le veo ningún sentido. Solo los he visto para corrección del factor de potencia. Siempre se aprenden cosas sorprendentes en este foro.
> 
> Lo que a lo mejor se puede hacer es poner un circuito de detección de paso por cero para que el motor arranque "desde cero" o si es un acondicionador poner temporizaciones para que arranque primero un ventilador, luego el otro y por fin el compresor... pero eso significa modificar el aparato en cuestión y no siempre es fácil.



Evidentemente funciona, pero no solo con el condensador


----------



## analogico (Dic 31, 2012)

diegoabel1321 dijo:


> Y también evitar que cuando arranca el refrigerador, o el microondas baje el voltaje al momento de arrancar



el equipo existe y se llama SAI p UPS
para el microondas necesitarías uno de 5kva


----------



## fernandob (Ene 1, 2013)

diegoabel1321 dijo:


> Bueno muchas gracias, por su tiempo, aunque yo creí que se podía implementar  algo como banco de condensadores para evitar bajones al entrar un aparato o un transformador de paso para que no varíe la frecuencia, independientemente que  en la red por causas externas tiendan a variar.



y LAS ARMONICAS !!
te las olvidas , son el dolor de cabeza de lso electricistas (o la excusa mas bien ) 
y los parasitos !!
interferncias em .
y si te cambian la fase ?? peor que variarte la frecuencia .

espero no haber te quitado el sueño .


----------



## ESKALENO (Ene 1, 2013)

Con 120V suelen pasar estas cosas, por eso se pasó a 220v.

Lo único que se puede hacer (como ya te han dicho antes), es aumentar y comprobar la sección de los conductores y el conexionado, nada de condensadores ni inventos raros que van a empeorar la situación o pueden provocar un incendio.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 2, 2013)

Se pasó a 220 por roñosería para meter mas potencia por los mismos cables, a cambio se hizo mas peligrosa la instalación.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 3, 2013)

ESKALENO dijo:


> Con 120V suelen pasar estas cosas, por eso se pasó a 220v.
> 
> Lo único que se puede hacer (como ya te han dicho antes), es aumentar y comprobar la sección de los conductores y el conexionado, nada de condensadores ni inventos raros que van a empeorar la situación o pueden provocar un incendio.



siempre que ganas en una perdes en otra.



Scooter dijo:


> Se pasó a 220 por roñosería para meter mas potencia por los mismos cables, a cambio se hizo mas peligrosa la instalación.



satamente, y esperemso que a nadie se le ocurra decir que se podria mandar 1 Kv a lso domicilios, ya que hay menso caida de tension .


----------

